# Processes under google chrome? [Solved]



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2017)

Is this normal?
I only have 6 tabs open....


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2017)

Id guess so.. I have 18 tabs open and it shows 24 processes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2017)

yup. Google chrome sand boxes alot of things which creates more process overhead and creates even more sub processes for mem management security extensions etc.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2017)

I was just not remembering seeing "Windows Command Processor" and "Console WIndow Host" under Chrome on my windows 8.1 rig.


This is Windows 10 I'm using at the moment.

To be sure I just did a malware bytes scan, didn't find anything alarming. 


 

Thanks!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 29, 2017)

I think Google recently implemented what firefox did a while ago, with each tab having it's own process type situation, so nowadays browsers kind a look like 1000 different processes running 

*Its the future!!!*


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Its the future!!!





I just wasn't sure what "Windows Command Processor" and "Console WIndow Host" doing under Chrome.

I'm not remembering that under windows 8.1...


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2017)

Ever since I can remember, Chrome always had seperate processes for tabs... before FF even? Not sure on that point.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Ever since I can remember, Chrome always had seperate processes for tabs



Yeah I know that.
It's just I see "Windows Command Processor" and "Console WIndow Host" running under it.
Not sure what it does there.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2017)

I should have quoted who I was talking to...the post directly above yours.



jboydgolfer said:


> I think Google _recently implemented what firefox did a while ago_, with each tab having it's own process type situation,


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I know that.
> It's just I see "Windows Command Processor" and "Console WIndow Host" running under it.
> Not sure what it does there.



It is likely related to extensions running in Chrome.  The extensions now run in their own process too.

You can open a task manager inside of Chrome itself that might give you some hints about what it is running.  You can even match the process IDs in the Chrome Task Manager to the PIDs in Windows Task Manager.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 30, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> It is likely related to extensions running in Chrome.  The extensions now run in their own process too.
> 
> You can open a task manager inside of Chrome itself that might give you some hints about what it is running.  You can even match the process IDs in the Chrome Task Manager to the PIDs in Windows Task Manager.



I disabled the Norton Security toolbar and the "Windows Command Processor" and "Console Window Host" processes were gone so it was from Norton....
The thing is I don't see these processes on my dads netbook, he also has the Norton Security toolbar, it's a 32 bit windows 8.1 though but with latest Chrome version.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Nov 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I think Google recently implemented what firefox did a while ago, with each tab having it's own process type situation, so nowadays browsers kind a look like 1000 different processes running
> 
> *Its the future!!!*



I think it's the other way around, FF always was a single process, so if a single tab hangs, everything hangs. Using the latest FF, but haven't checked if it spawns more processes.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 30, 2017)

It isolates the thread and memory pools of each tab then all of the processes have some kind of inter-process communication with the main process. This is so one bad actor doesn't take the entire browser down or gain access to memory-space for another tab. Also like most JavaScript implementations, threading at the language level isn't an option because JavaScript doesn't offer any facilities to make it thread-safe which introduces barriers to not using a process-based approach. I suspect that this was done under the guise of security when it's really just a limitation of most modern JS implementations.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I think Google recently implemented what firefox did a while ago, with each tab having it's own process type situation, so nowadays browsers kind a look like 1000 different processes running


Chrome had multi process long before firefox did and that is one of the reasons that the new firefox 57 is so much faster than it used to be


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 30, 2017)

I know about Chrome using separate processes for each tab for quite some time now...

I was seeing: "Windows Command Processor" and "Console Window Host" processes which I hadn't seen before. (sorry, maybe I should have used s different thread title)
Found out that these processes belong to the Norton Security toolbar.
I only just found out because I just started using Norton (once again).

Anyways, it's solved!

Thanks!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 30, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I know about Chrome using separate processes for each tab for quite some time now...
> 
> I was seeing: "Windows Command Processor" and "Console Window Host" processes which I hadn't seen before. (sorry, maybe I should have used s different thread title)
> Found out that these processes belong to the Norton Security toolbar.
> ...



im glad it worked out 
no doubt my highly informative ,and helpful post did the trick. 




P4-630 said:


> I only just found out because I just started using Norton (once again).


thats right, you recently posted that thread regarding buying a multi device Norton Key right.... i hope you are liking it


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 30, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I disabled the Norton Security toolbar and the "Windows Command Processor" and "Console Window Host" processes were gone so it was from Norton....
> The thing is I don't see these processes on my dads netbook, he also has the Norton Security toolbar, it's a 32 bit windows 8.1 though but with latest Chrome version.



Yeah...Norton....


----------

